# aristo craft



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I can not log into aristo is there anybody else?
Dick


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Working fine for me.. 
main Aristo page, and Aristo forum, both working normally.. 

Scot


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

I havn't been able to get to aristo's web page from internet explorer for quite sometime. I have to use google chrome to get there. 
Greg R.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I can get there but can not log in to my account 
richard


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I get there on Chrome. 

Andrew


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I can log-in on IE8. Not a problem.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

IE 6, 7, 8, 9 and 10 work.... 

I could test IE 11 tonight. 

You guys have either a cockpit error, or a browser hijacker, or you are killing cookies or blocking them. 

Working with computers, I can tell you the least helpful thing is to tell someone it "does not work". 

A few questions that can lead to answers: 

What actually is shown on the screen when you put in the ip address and you "don't go there" 

What actually is shown when you go to the login screen, enter your name and password... what appears next? 

Does your name show as logged in? 

You have a lot of knowledgeable people here who can help you, just throw a few details here! 

Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

ok Greg here we go i'm on my account page to sign in I put email in and password and press log into account, then same page pops back up 
that needs to be filled out same thing all over again and i'm not logged in. if I put in the wrong password a different screen comes up saying wrong password. Also it is the same
on two different comp.
thanks dick


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

ok just went to my wife's laptop and was able to log in, so maybe she has it rigged so she knows if I by something . 
Dick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dick, how are you on your account page if you are not logged in? 

You can only see the account page if you are logged in. 

Aristocraft login name is not an email address... 

Something sounds wrong, maybe you are going to the main page where you log in. 

You will probably be best off deleting cookies.. now only the aristocraft one should be deleted, but you may not have the tools or experience to do this, so BE AWARE that cleaning all cookies means you will have to re-log in to all your other sites. 

Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for trying to help Greg, but my son found out it was the versions of internet explorer I had. use Google chrome and works fine. 

dick


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Ah, Microsoft and their innovation in making things not work. Don't you just love them? 

Andrew


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

As I stated, you can log in with IE 6, 7, 8, 9 ,10, and 11 

You need to turn compatibility view on most likely. Older web sites will need this, not just aristo. 

It looks like a little sheet of paper torn in half on the right hand end of the address field. 

It does work. 

Greg


----------

